# England 30-31



## A_Skywalker (Aug 26, 2008)

Bolton v West Bromwich

30/08/2008 15:00 BST
  1.80 3.25 4.20 All Bets (26) 
Everton v Portsmouth

30/08/2008 15:00 BST
  2.00 3.20 3.50 All Bets (26) 
Hull v Wigan

30/08/2008 15:00 BST
  2.40 3.20 2.70 All Bets (26) 
Middlesbrough v Stoke

30/08/2008 15:00 BST
  1.571 3.50 5.50 All Bets (26) 
West Ham v Blackburn

30/08/2008 15:00 BST
  2.30 3.20 2.80 All Bets (25) 
Arsenal v Newcastle

30/08/2008 17:30 BST
  1.40 4.00 7.25 All Bets (26) 
Chelsea v Tottenham

31/08/2008 13:30 BST
  1.40 4.00 7.25 All Bets (24) 
Sunderland v Manchester City

31/08/2008 15:00 BST
  2.10 3.20 3.20 All Bets (26) 
Aston Villa v Liverpool

31/08/2008 16:00 BST
  3.00 3.20 2.20 All Bets (26)


----------



## LiverpoolFan (Aug 27, 2008)

Liverpool to beat Aston Villa @2.34
Surely my team will beat them. Good odds on them and it will be interesting to watch the match.


----------

